# Was 'Die Another Day' the worst ever?



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

I mean worst movie ever, not just Bond.

I rate all my movies in terms of "how does it compare to Battlefield Earth". Nothing can be as bad as BE since it was terrible and disappointing in so many ways. So that is in it's own catagory. No other movie will be as bad.

But man, Die Another Day was the movie of one liners, a Marvel Comics movie wanna be, complete waste of time.

Horrible. Embarrassing. Why does Hollywood insist on destroying perfectly good movie franchises?


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

No The Blair Witch Project is worse, MUCH WORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Never saw that. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I disagree - thought that DAD was the best Bond movie in a long time, and good fun all the way around. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No Sgt Pepper's Lonley Hearts Club Band was the worst movie ever.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmmm...


Warriors of Virtue
This stinker looked like it was shot with a web cam.
Heaven's Gate
If you never saw any of this, you have my sincerest envy.
Reds
There is no way you can make commies interesting enough for a movie unless it involves Patrick Swayze doing his cheesiest. Speaking of which...
Red Dawn
Preposterous doesn't begin to describe the premise, but who needs a premise when you have this cast?
I Spit on Your Grave
This could be a great movie... if you're into the worst excuse for filming a graphic rape ever devised.
Men In Black II
Nothing Will Smith has ever done has stunk this bad; not since his mother was changing his diapers that is.
K-Pax
Kevin Spacey proves that he can be the Kaiser Soze of his own career, slaughtering whatever credibility he had with the moviegoing public as quick as offing a Baldwin.
Snow Dogs
This movie didn't go from bad to worse. It went from worse to hellish to abominable faster than you can say "jumped the shark". The cute leading lady was the only thing that kept me from pulling my eyes out of my head.
Reign of Fire
This certainly came from a dragon alright... the *other* end of the dragon...
I could probably come up with a whole catalogue of films worse than Die Another Day.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, compared to the ones I saw- Red Dawn (but I was about 15), MIB2, KPaX and Reign of Fire... all of those movies were better than DAD. 
We have to take into account that it's a Bond movie (so it already has a higher standard), unlimited budget, big actors, any choice of screenplays, etc.

So not only was it bad, but a disappointment and a ripoff.

But, who am I to say? I really enjoyed MIB 2. I liked KPAX. Reign of Fire was simple eye candy. So I enjoyed that.
Now 'The Professional'. There was a bad movie.

Oh wait. i forgot about 'Very Bad Things'. That movie was so bad that I left about 1/2 hour into it. I really felt like I needed a shower.


----------



## jvidalc (Aug 30, 2002)

The worst movie I ever saw was Nightfall . The Asimov tale was completely butchered.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Worst mover EVER? "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes". It wasn't even good as a camp unny movie.

Worst Bond Movie? Moonraker

I liked DAD.

See ya
Tony


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This was actually the first Bond movie with some edge to it since License to Kill. The battle between the Jaguar and the Aston Martin ROCKED (although I will grant you that the AWFUL CGI of him surfing on the back of the hatch of the rocket sled was unwatcheable).

For a fun diversion, they reference every one of the "official" 20 films with a slight injoke reference (Halle Berry's White belt matches Ursula Undresses, er Andress's bikini from Dr. No. You can see Bond play with the briefcase used in From Russia With Love in R's lab, He uses the 5 minute hourglass shaped oxygen breather from Thunderball, etc. )

The opening montage sequence mixed the cavorting females with images of his captivity (including the scorpion torture). The sword duel with the baddie was great (granted Madonna's cameo was hideous as was her title song - at least the disco-ized version you hear at the ice palace party (and over the end credits) was good.

The airplane crash at the end was bad CGI again, but the catfight between Berry and the Ice Queen was good.

Not one of the best, but not the worst either....... You Only Live Twice gets THAT distinction.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Worst mover EVER? "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes". It wasn't even good as a camp unny movie.


It was good enough to get George Clooney to do the sequel. :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm a MST3K fan..... I've seen some bad films.

Moonraker was the WORST Bond film.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

how one can say moonraker was the worst with live and let die out there is beyond me....
(moonraker wasn't even as bad as the man with the golden gun...)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Moonraker had some fun moments although the lasers were a little dopey at the battle at the space station. As were the obvious modelsand astronaut battles that looked like they belonged on the Thunderbirds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tusk said:


> It was good enough to get George Clooney to do the sequel. :lol:


...and speaking of George Clooney, *Ocean's Eleven* was such a waste of time. Although I watched it "free", I still felt like I wanted my money (and my time) back. Watching that awful flick falls under the general heading of "When ba-a-a-ad things happen to good people".



> Now 'The Professional'. There was a bad movie.


*The Professional* - the only _good_ movie Natalie Portman was ever in, and she was only 10 or 11. She should have stayed a child actress. Jean Reno was amazing as the quiet, uneducated recluse hit man, nee adoptive 'parent'. Gary Oldman played the strung out 'narc gone bad' to the hilt - his out-of-control intensity was palpable.
.
.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

I usually check metacritic.com before spending time on a movie. Die Another Day got a 55, meaning mixed reviews. I dont bother with films under 45 usually.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Metacritic and Rotten Tomatoes are usually the two sites I refer to when reviewing movies.

As for MST3K.... the worst experiments were _Manos: The Hands Of Fate_ and _The Castle Of Fu Manchu_. _Castle_ was listed by the mads as a Biohazard, while _Manos_ even had the mads apologizing.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Z'Loth said:


> Metacritic and Rotten Tomatoes are usually the two sites I refer to when reviewing movies.
> 
> As for MST3K.... the worst experiments were _Manos: The Hands Of Fate_ and _The Castle Of Fu Manchu_. _Castle_ was listed by the mads as a Biohazard, while _Manos_ even had the mads apologizing.


Worst as in worst subject matter or least funny quipping? For my money, "Danger! Death Ray!" and "Deathstalker" were the best quipping I ever heard (the remark about the b*stard offspring of Michael Caine and Andre The Giant in the former made me choke on my Coke) but not the worst subject matter. There was a beach movie I don't remember which fell so totally flat, they should never have aired it.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Manos...ahh yes, the screen gem. The most notable contribution is the wonderful tune Torgo's theme. Here's a link to it for all to enjoy!

http://home.cwru.edu/~amv5/torgo.au


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i dunno-prince of space was pretty awful-lol....

and i wish someone would bring them back for at least a week of joe do baker extravaganzas....lol

(note-the two timothy dalton bonds had joe don :smaileinh as basically the felix leiter character in his films-more a cross of leiter and that sherrif who kept popping up in unusual locals in the moore bonds-and it looks like that the new bonds are going to start using THIS generation's version of joe don-michael madson-im the same capacity....lol)

:icon_dumm :icon_stup


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Guys..
You're forgetting the 'offical' worst movie of all time... 

PLAN 9 From Outer Space.. 

They don't make 'em like that anymore (and thank God)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Ishtar - painful.

Last Action Hero - painful

Charlie's Angels (1 & 2) - really painful

The Bodyguard (Kevin Costner/Whitney Houston) - really, really painful

Waterworld - really, really, really painful


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh. Cool World. <snort> <drool> "sorry, drifted off to sleep... has anything actually happened yet?"

My friend was playing Charlies Angles 1 at his house. I had to leave after about 10 minutes. Ugh.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

IMDB bottom 100 Films

The worst film is _From Justin To Kelly_ has a score of 1.5, while _Manos_ is second with a score of 1.6. _Plan 9_ is ranked 73rd with a score of 3.4.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

sorry, Z...but you have to have a REAL FILM to qualify for bad film status..(snicker, snicker) :bonk1: !rolling


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

HarryD said:


> Guys..
> You're forgetting the 'offical' worst movie of all time...
> 
> PLAN 9 From Outer Space..
> ...


From Variety last year......

Albert E. Marten, theatrical and entertainment attorney who repped many notables and had a hand in developing motion picture completion bonding, died Sunday March 31 in Virginia Beach, Va. He was 80.
Early on, he became a prominent theatrical and entertainment attorney, representing such clients as film star Errol Flynn, author Harold Robbins, producer Edward R. Pressman and Allied Artists Distribution Co.

After World War II, he evolved the concept of motion picture completion bonding for the U.S. film industry, arranged financing for more than 150 feature films such as "Panic Button," starring Maurice Chevalier, Jayne Mansfield, Mike Conners, Eleanor Parker and Akim Tamaroff), TV series ("Wild Bill Hickock" starring Guy Madison and Andy Devine) and Broadway productions (such as Peter Ustinov's "Love of Four Colonels"); his fondest credit was having arranged the sale and distribution of Ed Wood's "Plan 9 From Outer Space," a film often cited as the worst film ever made and now a camp classic.

New Yorker earned his undergraduate degree from City College of New York, his master's degree in social psychology from Columbia and his law degree from New York Law School.

He served in the U. S. Army during World War II, retiring as a captain in the Army Reserves in Intelligence. He was active in New York politics as a leader of the Fair Deal Democrats.

In addition to his entertainment career, he was involved diverse fields, including real estate development, oil and gas exploration, and international banking and finance.

Moving to Virginia in the early 1980s, he was a catalyst for the fledging Virginia film industry as founder and chairman of Atlantic Film Studios in Suffolk, Va., that state's first full-service motion picture production facility, which was inaugurated in 1988.

He is survived by his wife of 51 years, author Jacqueline Marten; four sons; and four grandchildren.

Date in print: Sun., Apr. 7, 2002,

Jonathan, one of his four sons is a struggling actor and a friend of mine who recently moved to Chicago. You can look for him in the credits to Eddie, the Whoopi Goldberg film. He and his brother Ethan were the fans in the stands with bags on their heads. There were several other scenes with Whoopi before she became coach, where Whoopi and a bunch of misfits talk about the Knicks and life. Unfotunately, she left ALL of those scenes on the cutting room floor. I keep waiting for a Special Edition DVD to put them back in, but I'm still waiting......... He also had the pleasure of being Ben Stiller's double in Mystery Men (They would put him into the costumes and check lighting, etc. before Ben would have to come out)

He loves telling the story of how his father got swindled into buying Plan 9 cheap sight unseen based on Legosi's name. After watching it he realized what a "mistake" he had made, but ironically the level of awfulness was SO epic that it wound up becoming one of the most famous pictures of all time and probably one of the top 1% bang for your buck movie purchases as it has had a long run on video and DVD.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

It looks like 'Gigli' with hyped stars Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez is getting awful reviews. It maybe to join among the worst movies ever.


----------

